# New board and binding?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

When my new board comes is there any maintance needed like waxing? Iv never owned a board and is it hard to put new bindings on?


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

most boards come with a factory tune on them but it cant hurt to wax it. bindings are a snap to put on once you know where you need/want them


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

you probably don't need to worry about waxing until about your 5th-10th of riding depending on the board sometimes longer sometimes sooner. Your bindings should have come with instructions how to mount onto a board. There are other forums on here you can review about waxing and binding mounting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the great input


----------

